# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  صور من بيت الاعب رونالدو

## أناشيد المطر

هذي صور وصلتني على الإيميل لمنزل الاعب البرازيلي رونالدو
وضعتها لعشاق الخصوصيه لبعض الاعبين العالميين 
فعلا أصبحت الرياضة سلعة وتجاره ويظهر هذا بما نشاهده من رفاهيه لمنزل لاعب
لاتدري كيف بدأ حياته في ضواحي البرازيل التي تتسم بالفقر والجوع 
أترككم مع الصور 



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/YR896392.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/uHP96276.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/9Ie96500.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/9W396590.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/0nB96687.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/Y9t96761.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/RYr96767.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/mnM96825.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/EFI96833.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/hvF96864.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/gwv96873.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/JdQ96965.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/pk896970.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/r2K97048.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/pZz97051.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/9o697118.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/Gp497136.jpg[/IMG]




[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/2Rf97421.gif[/IMG]




[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/HlX97218.jpg[/IMG]

----------

